# John Boat Tourneys in Dahlonega?



## 73fordxlt (Jun 4, 2012)

I heard from a buddy of mine that someone holds John boat tourneys at the reservoir in dahlonega on friday evenings. I was wondering if anybody had any more info or knew if there were any?


----------



## russ010 (Jun 5, 2012)

I went up there one Friday night to prefish and they were there. As I put the boat in they asked if I wanted to fish and got in with them. I think that was around 5-6pm... 

I think buy in was like $10 or so... good group of kids and a few adults. I think there might have been 5-6 boats including me


----------



## 73fordxlt (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome,thanks for the info. Guess ill have to head up there and see if they have room for another boat.


----------



## eagleeyecherry (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah it's a few high school guys putting them on. Like russ said not a lot of boats, but it's something to do in a jon boat on a friday. Not sure if they're fishing tomorrow or not. I'll find out though, stay tuned


----------



## eagleeyecherry (Jun 7, 2012)

They are having one tomorrow night. 5:30 - 10:30. Entry is $10


----------



## -Jason- (Jun 14, 2012)

Are they having one tonight? Might be interested if there are any openings.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jun 15, 2012)

I was in a Kayak tourney a while back. Amazing fishing. Throw pig and jigs or spot stickers with any green pumpkin color worm off the cliffs up the Yahoola under the bridge.


----------



## jbenson4 (Jun 25, 2012)

Does any one have a phone number so I can get in touch with these guys to try to get some details about fishing it next Friday night july 6th


----------

